# Let A Real Expert Talk About Piranha...



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

A great video to repost... Prof. Antonio Machado-Allison, a true piranha expert talks: http://www.youtube.com/user/pecesdevenezuela#p/u/8/0NVeL1baStM


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I enjoyed that, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice post


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

cool post


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

very interesting thanks for posting


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

great post!


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

that was cool and interesting! i like how i was able to understand both of them talking without reading the subtitles


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great post. very interesting


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

good find, Hannibal!..thanks for sharing!..


----------

